# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Δραστηριοποιηση στην ευρυτερη περιοχη του Αλιβεριου?

## STAM

Υπαρχει κανεις στο Αλιβερι ή εκει κοντα(Ακτη Νηρεως)?
Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στην περιοχη αυτη?
Εγω βεβαια βρισκομαι στον Αγιο Λουκα.
Θελω να δημιουργησω 2 κομβους στη wind της Ευβοιας αλλα δεν γνωριζω ακομα τα ακριβη στιγματα των θεσεων τους.

----------


## socrates

Καλώς τον!!!

Βασικά το νοτιότερο συνδεδεμένο σημείο στην Εύβοια είναι στην Αμάρυνθο ή οποία όμως δεν βλέπει απευθείας στο Αλιβέρι. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γίνει σύνδεση με την παραλία Καλάμου στους Αγ. Αποστόλους όπου η οπτική με Αλιβέρι είναι εγγυημένη (ειδικά όσον αφορά την Ακτή Νηρέως).

Άντε να πάμε και νοτιότερα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Πιθανή διασύνδεση με απέναντι όταν τελειώσουν τα μερεμέτια με το σπίτι… εξοπλισμός είναι stand by εδώ και πολύ καιρό αλλά αδυνατώ για άλλους λόγους να μπω στον χορό…. Σχεδόν σίγουρο λινκ από την στιγμή που θα κινητοποιηθείτε(με)…
Δες node 4851 στο wind.awmn.net

----------


## dti

> Υπαρχει κανεις στο Αλιβερι ή εκει κοντα(Ακτη Νηρεως)?
> Υπαρχει ενδιαφερον στην περιοχη αυτη?
> Εγω βεβαια βρισκομαι στον Αγιο Λουκα.
> Θελω να δημιουργησω 2 κομβους στη wind της Ευβοιας αλλα δεν γνωριζω ακομα τα ακριβη στιγματα των θεσεων τους.


Βλέπω καθαρά την παραλία μπροστά από το Αλιβέρι και νοτιότερα, από τον κόμβο μου dti-21 #21 κοντά στην παραλία Μαρκόπουλου. Έχω γράψει και παλιότερα οτι σε σχετικό scan προς το Αλιβέρι πριν 2-3 μήνες είχα πιάσει ένα ap με ssid WiFi Aliveri (με ασθενές σήμα)...
Αν και θα δυσκολευθώ να βάλω και τρίτο πιάτο του ενός μέτρου προς το Αλιβέρι, αν και λόγω απόστασης (κάπου 22 χλμ. το υπολογίζω) δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο, αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να στήσει interface προς εσένα, θα το κάνω εγώ.
Τέλος να πω, οτι από πολύ παλιά (επί εποχής nodedb) είχε δημιουργηθεί σχετική καταχώρηση και για το Αλιβέρι με 2 nodes...

----------


## DrMichael

Γεια σε όλους. Έχω μόλις εγκατασταθεί στο Αλιβέρι και ενδιαφέρομαι έντονα να συνδεθώ στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει σχετικά ας απαντήσει.

----------


## socrates

Καλως ήρθες!

Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να τα πούμε από κοντά σε κάποιο από τα επόμενα ΣΚ που θα πάω Αμάρυνθο.

Για το Αλιβέρι ισχύουν όσα διάβασες παραπάνω. Για αρχή θα πρέπει να κάνεις την καταχώριση του σημείου που βρίσκεσαι στο WiND Ευβοίας (http://ewn.awmn.net). Για κάποιο λόγο, (που μόνο η Google ξέρει, αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να την κατηγορήσει  ::  ) οι χάρτες της περιοχής σου δεν είναι καλής ανάλυσης, κάτι που θα σε δυσκολέψει στην εύρεση των συντεταγμένων για την καταχώριση. Μπορείς να βάλεις τις συντεταγμένες με GPS, ή μέσω του http://www.maporama.com, ή κατα προσέγγιση αν αναγνωρίσεις κάποια σημεία στον Χάρτη (πχ εύκολα αναγνωρίζεις που είναι το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ).

----------


## dti

> Γεια σε όλους. Έχω μόλις εγκατασταθεί στο Αλιβέρι και ενδιαφέρομαι έντονα να συνδεθώ στο ασύρματο δίκτυο. Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει σχετικά ας απαντήσει.


Μιχάλη θα τα πούμε και τηλεφωνικά, προς το παρόν βάλε το στίγμα σου και στο wind του awmn, καθώς υπάρχουν και άλλα σημεία (Βαρνάβας, Μαραθώνας, κλπ.) που μας ενδιαφέρει να ελέγξουμε την οπτική επαφή προς εσένα.

----------


## DrMichael

H θέση μου είναι εδώ.

----------


## johns

Αν θέλεις βάλε το Στίγμα σου και στο wind.net

----------


## socrates

> H θέση μου είναι εδώ.


Από ότι βλέπω, παρότι είμαστε κοντά, μόνο οι κόμβοι από Αγίους Απόστολους (nettraptor-4 indacountry, poseidon) απέναντι σου σε βλέπουν. Η προτροπή για καταχώριση στο WinD Αθήνας που έκανε ο johns είναι μήπως τυχών έχεις καλύτερη οπτική με κάποιον από τους κόμβους του awmn. (πχ από Μαραθώνα). Ακόμα πάντως και αν δεν έχεις οπτική με κάποιον από τους συνδεδεμένους κόμβους μην απογοητεύεσαι γιατί όσο αναπτυσσόμαστε τόσο περισσότερες επιλογές δημιουργούνται.

----------


## DrMichael

στο Wind

----------


## johns

Έγινε και εδώ αυτό πού περίμενα με την μόνη διαφορά τα 27 χιλ
Παραθέτω σχετική φωτογραφία.

*DrMichael #10201 - amar4 #8615*

----------


## dti

Μερικά links που ίσως ενώσουν το awmn με το δίκτυο στο Ν. Ευβοϊκό.
Παρατηρήστε οτι το WiND δίνει άλλο αποτέλεσμα από την πλευρά του amar4 προς DrMichael...
Το link DrMichael--> Κάλαμος φαίνεται να είναι εφικτό εκτός από τον nettraptor επίσης με pathfinder-CountryHouse & angel2
Τέλος, για λίγο δεν φαίνεται να βγαίνει το electronios-->DrMichael  ::

----------


## DrMichael

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, παραθέτω φωτογραφίες από τη βεράντα μου στην Ακτή Νηρέως, μήπως καταλάβετε ποιες περιοχές βλέπω στην Εύβοια.


.:.

.:.

Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες από τις περιοχές που βλέπω στην Αττική (μάλλον Κάλαμος είναι).

----------


## papashark

φοβερές Photos  ::

----------


## Cha0s

DrMichael καλώς ήρθες και απόδω!

Long Time No See  ::

----------


## socrates

@DrMichael

Για να γίνει η σύνδεση θα πρέπει να βρεθεί ο κόμβος "σκαλοπάτι" που λέμε αφού από τους συνδεδεμένους κόμβους δεν σε βλέπει ακόμα κάποιος. Υπάρχουν κανα 2-3 επιλογές κόμβων με οπτική επαφή αλλά αυτή την στιγμή απλά έχουν δηλώσει το στίγμα τους και ειναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής (για δικούς τους λόγους).

Το ότι έχεις εκδηλώσει το ενδιαφέρον σου είναι καλό γιατί εντάσσεσαι στον σχεδιασμό της περιοχής. Απλά υπομονή και επιμονή.

----------


## vegos

> Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες από τις περιοχές που βλέπω στην Αττική (μάλλον Κάλαμος είναι).


....Αμ σιγά μην τη γλύτωνες εσύ εχεχεχεχεχεχε  ::

----------


## DrMichael

Πολύ χαίρομαι που συναντώ γνωστά άτομα εδώ μέσα και πολύ χαίρομαι που βρίσκω άγνωστους ανθρώπους πρόθυμους να βοηθήσουν. Ελπίζω να βοηθηθώ και να έρθει και η στιγμή να βοηθήσω και εγώ άλλους...

----------


## STAM

Δηλωσα και εγω το στιγμα στον Αγιο Λουκα Αλιβεριου στο ewn.

http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=88

Αν υπαρχει κανεις απο εκει γυρω μπορει να επικοινωνησει μαζι μου.

Την επομενη εβδομαδα θα δηλωσω αλλο 1 σημειο που ενδιαφερεται.

----------


## dti

Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δοκιμάζαμε κάποια στιγμή ένα link προς Μαραθώνα και συγκεκριμένα προς amar4.
To WiND δίνει πολλές πιθανότητες!
Αν έβγαινε αυτό το link θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κι άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή προς Εύβοια, εκτός της Πάρνηθας.
Με την προϋπόθεση οτι θα έβγαινε κι ένα ακόμη link προς Κάλαμο κι από κει προς Αμάρυνθο / Γυμνό.

Χθες πάντως που έγινε δοκιμή από eviawind1 προς amar4, δεν υπήρξε θετικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## STAM

Εγω συγκεντρωνω εξοπλισμο αλλα τα οικονομικα μου ειναι λιγο δυσκολα.Παντως θα προσπαθησω να στησω καποιο πιατο σε b ή a.
Αυτα προς το παρον.

----------

